# Okay... I Give Up - How Do I Get The Movement Out Of My Hamilton?



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I have read that you have to go thru the crystal... but how??

Can someone tell me the secret? It's an old asymmetric with a 505 I believe. Easy, or are special tools required?

Any help is much appreciated - thanx!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You need one of these:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Paul - Thanx for the quick reply... Yer kiddin', right??

WOW - that looks really inexpensive... yeah, Right!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Paul - Thanx for the quick reply... Yer kiddin', right??
> 
> WOW - that looks really inexpensive... yeah, Right!!


They *are* cheap...here is one in the US


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Paul notworthy,

Sorry for all of the questions... so how does it work? It just grabs the edge of the crystal tightly..., then what? Does it just twist off, pop out, what? Something has to hold it in place.

Thanx Again!

Robert


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Place it over the crystal

Turn kn0b on top

Keep turning kn0b until the crystal is compressed enough to remove from lip in case

Do not compress too much...or the crystal will break

If the crystal is cracked or stressed towards the edge, go very carefully

Do not catch (and damage) hands when removing tool and crystal

Send to me when you realize the 505 needs a new gold contact :lol:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Paul - Thanx for the quick reply... Yer kiddin', right??
> ...


That reminds me of the eye operation I had once.

Only kidding.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Send to me when you realize the 505 needs a new gold contact :lol:


*CORRECT* Paul, abso-bloddy-lutely correct! :rofl2: (He's very good Robert, honestly! :yes

HAVE to say that, he's looking at one of my grails to-morrow, can't afford to upset him h34r:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx again for the info.

I have only worn it about 5 times and that was just after Sir RenÃ© (I've given him Knighthood) had looked at it. He did some repair and I believe I had him add the Hamilton strap. I remember him telling me that there was something 'different' about the watch but don't recall what it was at the time. I really was not that interested in it..., can you imagine? I had just joined the NFLCC and he was going to be in town for the convention and it was a good time to meet him and get my book signed, etc. I was more excited about the book than the watch! In all that time I was just not particularly interested in it and it sat in one of my watch boxes. I found the forum and all of a sudden started looking at my electrics and a few others that I have ignored over the years. It is running and then stops - I am absolutely certain that it just needs the battery replaced as I don't think I wore it more than 5x, since getting it back from RenÃ© - years ago. This was always stored with the crown pulled out as RenÃ© suggested so, I'm thinking the contacts should be in good shape.

Now I may want to turn it and need to find out just what he was trying to tell me about it and see if it just needs a new battery. Although... the more I look at it the more it seems to be growing on me. Just wish it was larger - don't like 'wimpy' watches. Should be an attention grabber though.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Thanx again for the info.
> 
> I have only worn it about 5 times and that was just after Sir RenÃ© (I've given him Knighthood) had looked at it. He did some repair and I believe I had him add the Hamilton strap. I remember him telling me that there was something 'different' about the watch but don't recall what it was at the time. I really was not that interested in it..., can you imagine? I had just joined the NFLCC and he was going to be in town for the convention and it was a good time to meet him and get my book signed, etc. I was more excited about the book than the watch! In all that time I was just not particularly interested in it and it sat in one of my watch boxes. I found the forum and all of a sudden started looking at my electrics and a few others that I have ignored over the years. It is running and then stops - I am absolutely certain that it just needs the battery replaced as I don't think I wore it more than 5x, since getting it back from RenÃ© - years ago. This was always stored with the crown pulled out as RenÃ© suggested so, I'm thinking the contacts should be in good shape.
> 
> Now I may want to turn it and need to find out just what he was trying to tell me about it and see if it just needs a new battery. Although... the more I look at it the more it seems to be growing on me. Just wish it was larger - don't like 'wimpy' watches. *Should be an attention grabber though.*


We all want to *SEE* what you've got. Pictures please!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Martinus_S,

I just saw that trio set of Wittnauer's you posted - WOW - I'd given you 1000+ and no commission!

I think I saw one of these laying around on your desk recently by one of your other posts. I could really have some expletives for you! You sold the trio for, what... - you have it all??!!

My Savitar II:



















It really is a 'Tiny' watch! I guess everything's relative. Compared to what I like, anyways. I'm sure it would get noticed, I can't remember and if it had a new battery, I could test the waters. Mr. Arbib knew what he was doing. Now, if this was like 40-45mm (instead of 30 wide)... ahhhhhh! I should email Hamilton into doing another replica like they did with the Pacer, only BIGGER! They should have changed the Pacer to set it apart more from the original - different dial color, size, etc. IMO - they blew it for both the old and new collectors!

Edit: I lied - it was a 'Meteor' - huh??


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a fairly non-standard Savitar II you have there. The dial and hands look to be from a Nautilus 450...and as a result actually makes the watch look bigger than a normal Savitar II.

My very standard Savitar II is shown below. It has a gold chapter ring under the crystal, which makes the dial look alot smaller.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Paul,

WOW... you are good. Do you just know this crap off of the top of your head or did you look it up? I just found it in RenÃ©'s book and you look spot on! That was probably the something 'different' that RenÃ© mentioned to me that I forgot.

Providing the mechanics/electronics are good can you tell how the different dial/hands will affect the value?

Thanx Again,

Robert


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

You're right...Silver Hawk just makes all this stuff up! Actually, he has also been knighted...the Sir Paul of electric watches! :notworthy:


----------

